# FS: CHEAP! 112 gallon and aragonite. FREE Chardonnay!(updated DEC 23)



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)

-112 gallon
60'' X 18'' X 24'' 
Great for breeding and catching fish; made easy because of the Uni-brace! Structurally sound, but occasionally drips from top rim. This tank is currently running with water to show its safe to use, please come see!
$80!!!!!!!!!!!

-2 AC110s, working like champs and full of media!
$40 each or $60 for both! *SOLD!!!!*

Combo!
-Eheim 2028 pro with media and all attachments/tubing!
-Inline 300 watt Hydor ETH(external water heater)
Both currently running come check them out!
$120 for both!!!! < this is a $300+ filter and your getting a heater capable of 120 gallons all for one very low price! *SOLD!!!!*

-100lbs of Aragonite
$50

-36'' duel bulb Solar max HE with built in moon lights!
$40 *SOLD!!!!*

Bulk deals available and Free bottle of high tail(Okanogan) Chardonnay!

Pictures displayed in order of items listed.

All prices are very cheap and FIRM! 
Pick up only!
First come, first serve! Speak up immediately if you see something you may be interested in. Don't worry I'm use to people backing out the last second.

*I need a new thermometer so I'm willing to knock off a bit of the price if you throw one in.*

Feel free to call me at 604-218-1063

Thanks,
Zach


----------



## babbar32 (Jan 18, 2012)

Great price for the tank man! Sucks for me because I already got too many tanks.. But this shouldn't last long.

Good luck with the sale


----------



## jaymz (Jun 29, 2011)

if its still available friday the 28th ill take it  100% for sure the wife just gave me the go ahead lol


----------



## Dark Knight (Nov 11, 2012)

I have seen his tank up close when I picked up all the bowl rock from Zach. It is a great deal. Wish I had room for it.


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

For sure cannot beat the price of the tank. Everything is priced to sell for sure. Too bad you are in Richmond.


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)

babbar32 said:


> Great price for the tank man! Sucks for me because I already got too many tanks.. But this shouldn't last long.
> 
> Good luck with the sale


Thank you!



jaymz said:


> if its still available friday the 28th ill take it  100% for sure the wife just gave me the go ahead lol


If its still here by then, sure!



Dark Knight said:


> I have seen his tank up close when I picked up all the bowl rock from Zach. It is a great deal. Wish I had room for it.


Thanks Keith!



sunshine_1965 said:


> For sure cannot beat the price of the tank. Everything is priced to sell for sure. Too bad you are in Richmond.


Thanks, Don't forget the free liquor!


----------



## ludds (Sep 7, 2010)

Eheim combo still available and lights? Slowly acquiring equipment for my tank hehehe don't let the wife know :bigsmile:


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)

Unfortunately, I sold all the filters today. However, the tank, light and aragonite are still up for grabs!

Thanks,
Zach 604 218 1063


----------



## ludds (Sep 7, 2010)

you snooze you lose lol great deal on the other tho. 


Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

mmmmmmmmm.....................liquor


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)

Light sold!


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)

Everything SOLD!!!


----------

